# Kerr says meeting was "productive"



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Suns coach Mike D'Antoni's future with the franchise will remain up in the air until next week.
> 
> D'Antoni met for more than two hours today with Suns General Manager Steve Kerr and Suns Managing Partner Robert Sarver in a private room of Cooper'stown, a downtown restaurant neighboring the US Airways Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

well too bad they aren't going to get him any help this year via the draft......


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Based on everything being said, it doesn't look like D'Antoni will be back.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Based on everything being said, it doesn't look like D'Antoni will be back.


You really think so? How they going to get rid of him?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> You really think so? How they going to get rid of him?


He's going to walk. It's being said because he probably doesn't feel he has full support. Or that's that I've been hearing. It's also sounding like he's going to be the next Bulls coach, too. 


I also really don't like the replacement possibilities being mentioned either. I don't know how much truth to it there is, but Del ***** and Silas have been thrown out there.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

smoke screen


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> You really think so? How they going to get rid of him?


The same way we get rid of good draft picks! Sell em to Chicago!


----------

